# Brown marks on 60/40 T's



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can anyone help with printing on 60/40 Polyester/Cotton . Why do I get brown marks on my T Shirts ? What is the correct heat setting ? The printer says its the product .. I just dont buy that.. Help!!


----------



## hugsandguns (Apr 18, 2011)

Potentially too high heat scorching the polyester. Do you have pics?


----------

